# More of a drag/carry than a walk!



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Poppy is now 13 weeks and is very uninterested in going for walks! She just sits down looking at me, walks 2 metres sits again... She only wants to get up when she sees a stranger as she is a complete flirt and loves new people!

Has anyone else had problems with enthusiasm? Perhaps she is cold? I don't have a coat for her yet.....

I have let her off the lead in the park and she is very happy to run around then so perhaps it's the lead?

Any advice welcome!

Jane x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you think its the lead leave it on her so she drags it and feels free. 


some pups are just funny when it first comes to walking. 


do yu live on a road, if not would you be able to drop the lead and run from her but still feel she would be safe to falow you. ?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi yes we had this first off. I think it is the lead they aren't so keen on but don't worry it will soon click that they don't get to go to the fun park unless they walk there on a lead. It doesn't take long for the sound of the lead being picked up will have your poo at your feet waiting expectantly.
She is still learning, it would help if you know someone yu can walk to the park with who also has a dog?
Best of luck.
Forgot to say she may well refuse to move at all, with a coat on, first of all, its a very strange feeling for them.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Kendal - I do live in a road so I would be worried she would get hurt even though she doesn't stray far from me. Karen - its possible at it would work but don't have a walking partner yet..... X


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure it's the lead. They don't seem to like the sensation of the pull on them. She'll get used to it in time, and you can give her as much off-lead time in the park as you can to boost her enthusiasm.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was exactly the same, but now as soon as he sees his harness he gets really excited and sits by the door!
I think it's because the first few weeks of walking is still so overwelming for the little pups. She'll get used to it


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Stanley was like this - I think it's more to do with them being a bit overwhelmed with the big wide world after being kept at close quarters for the first 12 weeks. I found Stanley was much quicker on the 'home run' back to familiar territory. 
Keep taking them out and get them socialising and they soon love walkies!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly went through a stage of not liking leaving the house at about the same age. I think she was scared of the traffic along the main road. Sometimes I'd carry her to the park and then she'd be happy to walk/drag me home! I made a special effort to ensure we walked along the main road to get her used to it as more often than not I'd been putting her into the car and driving to a different park for more off lead walking. She still gets a bit spooked when a big lorry goes past.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Jane.
You say you live on a road, is it busy, if so it could be the traffic whizzing by putting Poppy off her walks. Our Poppy had a problem with buses at the same age but only at night. when she saw the bus coming with all its lights on she would just sit down an refuse to move, same problem with trucks but not cars. To get her over this I took her to a bus station. and stood as the buses went by, it only took a short time for her to get used to them coming and going, then to show her there was nothing to be afraid of we took a bus ride home. 
Just standing at the front of the house watching the world go by can work wonders for a puppy's confidence.
If it's the lead, it can be the weight of the clip putting her off, you can buy the clips at any pet shop and just hang it from her collar for short periods of time, or as other have said use a lead for her to trail along but only do this under supervision, to stop her chewing it or it get tangled it something and hurting her. Another way to get a puppy used to a lead is to take them out to toilet on a lead, you can start this from the day you bring them home.
Hope this rambling is of some help.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Hatti has her moments tonight was wet and windy and she was definatly not up for a walk! I just carried on and she did 15 minutes under protest. I do not want a woose for a dog so she has to buck up but she is only 12 weeks so I know she can easily get stressed and I am very carefull to make sure every experience is posetive. As I type this she is snoring alongside me so I guess I must be doing somethng right!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks all. Poppy should be used to the lead as when I take her to work she was always going to the toilet on a lead, thinking about it we always carried her through the car park to the grass so perhaps she is expecting that?!

My road s a quiet one way street so it's not busy with lorries etc. will persevere!!!

Appreciate all the support x


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mielo is the same with walks.wont move even with treats as a bribe. Then on the walk home he starts running! He's not cold cos he's got an equafleece on! I think it's just fear of the unfamiliar.... Been home too much!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

As an after thought I thought this may help, I walk Hattie on a flexi lead it is quiet around where I live and I have used them for years (two at a time with the terriers!) so I am careful and use the brake frequently. It allows her freedom to follow me or run ahead without constant pulling on her neck BUT we do do several sessions of walking with the lead short to try and achieve close walking on a loose lead. She is getting there if she pulls I put her back where I want her and we carry on. She has two walks a day around 20 mins each.


----------

